# Sleepy puppy normal?



## maya (Mar 20, 2009)

Not sure if this is related to his worming treatment or vacs on Thursday?

We got our puppy on Wednesday. He is 6 1/2 weeks old. On Thursday morning he had his first injection, and he has had two out of three doses of worming granules as per the vets advice.
The vet told us he could be sleepy on the day of his injection but he was fine.

Thursday and Friday he would have a little sleep of 1-1/2 hrs, then be up and playing for about an hour or so before going back to sleep. 

However today he has slept loads more than usual, being asleep more than awake. He has even stayed in his crate when we've opened the door and just fallen back to sleep.

Do you think this amount of extra sleeping is ok? Could it be the injection catching up, or the worming treatment?


----------



## Mandy Lou (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi i am no expert however puppies especially at that age do sleep alot,
hope u get any helpful advice soon.
Mandy


----------



## maya (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Mandy. It isn't just that he is sleeping a lot, it is that he is sleeping so much more than the last two days.  It would have been good if he slept like this last night instead of waking at 3am and wanting to play for a hour after the toilet


----------



## Emma+Lacey (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, when we brought Lacey home at 8 weeks she slept loads we never woke her as i believe sleep is important when they are very young as it is for newborn human baby's.
Your little man is young to be away from his mummy and im sure they grow when they sleep as long as he's eating and drinking ok i wouldn't worry


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

With a puppy of this age, nothing out of the ordinary should be left. A visit to the vet is the best idea.
Puppies of this age can go down hill so fast if there is something wrong.
Hopefully there isn't in your case


----------



## rictic (Mar 10, 2009)

as long as puppy is fine in every other way let him sleep.
they need much more ssleep than you realise when that young.

when you let him pee at 3 a.m. dont let them play. out to pee straight back to crate. no exceptions. honestly, no matter how much you or they want to or you set a pattern. in fact try to avoid talking to him if you can.

mine slept a little more deeply after his last jabs.

but as i said let them sleep all they want when small as long as there are no other health problems.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

I think it is difficult to advise because Yes puppies sleep ALOT but you say this is an unusual amount.

If the puppy has not had any "alert time" since this morning i would agree with Rona and pop to the vets.

Trust your gut feeling, it is usually right


----------



## maya (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I called the breeder and he said that our puppy seemed to sleep more in the morning normally and not so well at night, which we've discovered  So by the afternoon our pup was active and normal again, sleeping only an hour or so at a time, and at night he is only sleeping two or so hours and wanting to play when he wakes up. He is wide awake as oppsed to how he was yesterday morning-probably so tired from not sleeping in the night!

So he seems ok, normal for him anyway  Now to try and get him sleeping longer at night  Puppies are so much like babies!


----------

